# food high in fat and sugar



## aw1988

Hello!

I'm translating an article on junk food in schools and wondering if anyone could help me translate "food high in fat and sugar" ?

The previous part is 'Parents will also be issued with guidelines on food high in fat and sugar...."

Many thanks!


----------



## UVA-Q

Hola

Comida alta en grasa y azúcar
Comida con altos niveles de grasa y azúcar

Saludos


----------



## juandiego

...comida alta en grasa y azúcar. The same word by word.
Good food, by the way.


----------



## parhuzam

"...alimentos con excesiva grasa y azúcar.."

Most foods have natural oils/fats and sucrose...


----------



## polli

UVA-Q said:


> Comida con altos niveles de grasa y azúcar
> 
> Saludos


Hola, coincido con UVA-Q en *altos niveles.*
o si no: *Comida rica en grasas y azúcares*
o: *Comida con alto contenido graso y de azúcares*
Saludos


----------



## aw1988

Many thanks!


----------



## Cubanboy

*Comida/alimentos con alto (elevado) contenido de grasa y azúcar.*


----------



## juandiego

parhuzam said:


> "...alimentos con excesiva grasa y azúcar.."
> 
> Most foods have natural oils/fats and sucrose...


I want to fight. 
Why excesive? it just says high. To call any food as excesive in fat and sugar depends on many things, as the person, the moment, the necessity, etc.


----------



## Búkarus

Hi!
In my opinion, "*comida rica en grasa*[s] *y azúcar*" works perfect.
Bye.


----------



## juandiego

polli said:


> Hola, coincido con UVA-Q en *altos niveles.*
> o si no: *Comida rica en grasas y azúcares*
> o: *Comida con alto contenido graso y de azúcares*
> Saludos


But the original sentence doesn't say "contenido" and I guess that if the writer had wanted to say it, would have found a similar English word.

Comida alta en grasa
Comida baja en calorias

All those expressions are normally used just as that.


----------



## parhuzam

*No fight....just an explanation.
Excessive* to what is the accepted level of fat and sugar...which through continuing research varies from year to year.
Also... Most foods have natural oils/fats and sucrose...we don't need the _*excess*_ that is commercially added.
Now knock yourself out...


----------



## polli

Hola junadiego:
me parece que en ese caso queda mejor *rica* . Pero si, he oído decir ¨comida alta en¨, lo que no sé es si es correcto o es una traducción literal del inglés
Saludos


----------



## parhuzam

Juan... 

I don't think it is necessary to translate word by word....

Para mí es más importante entender el significado, que traducir palabra por palabra. Lo literal a veces no vale.

En una escritura técnica...entonces es algo diferente.

Saludos


----------



## parhuzam

polli said:


> Hola junadiego:
> me parece que en ese caso queda mejor *rica* . Pero si, he oído decir ¨comida alta en¨, lo que no sé es si es correcto o es una traducción literal del inglés
> Saludos



In nutrition.. it is very common to say  ".... food _*rich*_ in fat..." or food with a high content of fat..."

To say "food high in..." it is also understood..

It is a matter of preference just like the food.


----------



## juandiego

My point is that a further explanatory text could be used in English but the writer opted to aviod it and just wrote such a plain sentence. That sentence can be translated word by word into Spanish and EXACTLY with the same meaning, so why to go further in the translation?


----------



## juandiego

polli said:


> Hola junadiego:
> me parece que en ese caso queda mejor *rica* . Pero si, he oído decir ¨comida alta en¨, lo que no sé es si es correcto o es una traducción literal del inglés
> Saludos



Maybe you have a point there with the literal translation from English bit, but all in all, it just doesn't matter, we use it in the same way normally.


----------



## parhuzam

It can be understood... but there seems to be doubt whether it is expressed in Spanish daily speak. Polli suggested _*"rica*_."There are many such examples in English but are not words commonly used together, but can be understood. 

Also, a key word in the original is "guidelines" which suggests degree depending which agency is issuing the report.


----------



## Búkarus

Hi!
Just an observation:
comida *rica* en grasa[s] y azúcar = expresses it as if it had a positive sense.
comida *alta* en grasa[s] y azúcar = it may be intrepreted as if that weren't very much convenient.
Bye." target="WRdict">= it may be intrepreted as if that weren't very much convenient.
Bye." target="WRdict">= expresses it as if it had a positive sense.
comida *alta* en grasa[s] y azúcar = it may be intrepreted as if that weren't very much convenient.
Bye." target="WRdict">= it may be intrepreted as if that weren't very much convenient.
Bye.


----------



## juandiego

parhuzam said:


> It can be understood... but there seems to be doubt whether it is expressed in Spanish daily speak. Polli suggested _*"rica*_."There are many such examples in English but are not words commonly used together, but can be understood.
> 
> Also, a key word in the original is "guidelines" which suggests degree depending which agency is issuing the report.


Thanks for the reply, parhuzam. I am bored and want to argue about anything. 
There's no doubt, we use it normally.
And *rica* has not the same meaning and connotations than *alta*. Of course we use *rica* too in that kind of sentences but normally to point out something advisable, the contrary of the original sentence.


----------



## romarsan

La cuestión es que, ciertamente, la traducción palabra por palabra es "comida alta en grasa y azúcares", pero dado que el contexto que nos  han facilitado habla de las directrices y consejos que se da a los padres de los alumnos de una escuela sobre la alimentación de sus hijos, no parece tan desencaminado traducir "high" como elevado. 
Saludos


----------



## parhuzam

Ah..... viene Romi al rescate de esta conversación... (the voice of reason...)

Me gusta  lo  de "elevado..."

Saludos Romi


----------



## juandiego

romarsan said:


> La cuestión es que, ciertamente, la traducción palabra por palabra es "comida alta en grasa y azúcares", pero dado que el contexto que nos  han facilitado habla de las directrices y consejos que se da a los padres de los alumnos de una escuela sobre la alimentación de sus hijos, no parece tan desencaminado traducir "high" como elevado.
> Saludos


O sí. Quiero decir que las directrices sobre comida alta en grasa y/o azúcar no pueden ser las mismas para un gordo que para un flaco. El mismo contenido de dichos elementos son excesivos para unos y recomendables para otros. El término excesivo es en relación a un patrón variable.

EDIT
Uy, perdón Romarsan. Pensé que decías excesivo y has dicho elevado. Sí, puede ser *elevado* aunque en este caso es  sinónimo de *alto*.


----------



## parhuzam

Let's not go to excess....

The original proposal refers to a society where child obesity is a problem.

Biafra es un tragedía que pertenece en otro foro.

Saludos.


----------



## romarsan

EDIT
Uy, perdón Romarsan. Pensé que decías excesivo y has dicho elevado. Sí, puede ser *elevado* aunque en este caso es sinónimo de *alto*.

No hay nada que perdonar Juandiego, porque estoy segura que no lo has dicho con ánimo de molestar, así pues, todo bien.
Saludos


----------



## juandiego

parhuzam said:


> Let's not go to excess....
> 
> The original proposal refers to a society where child obesity is a problem.
> 
> Biafra es un tragedía que pertenece en otro foro.
> 
> Saludos.


Sorry if it bothered you, parhuzman.

I did not try to offend anyone, it was just an example to point out that it is impossible to assess a excessive degree to such a thing.

Maybe a way in which many people here usually express ourselves; direct and harsh, but it is just an style.

Cheers.


----------



## parhuzam

Don't worry, no offense taken....

I like a lively discussion while drinking my coffee....and your suggestions, as well as from the other members, certainly supply food for thought.

In academia it is called defending your position...  

Saludos.


----------



## alexacohen

parhuzam said:


> I don't think it is necessary to translate word by word....
> 
> Para mí es más importante entender el significado, que traducir palabra por palabra. Lo literal a veces no vale.


I agree with you, word for word. 
Y más en este contexto, donde se habla de "junk food". 
La comida basura se llama así precisamente por sus más que altos, altísimos contenidos en grasa y azúcar, (y conservantes, colorantes, edulcorantes...).
Queda la duda de si es comida, realmente...


----------



## juandiego

alexacohen said:


> I agree with you, word for word.
> Y más en este contexto, donde se habla de "junk food".
> La comida basura se llama así precisamente por sus más que altos, altísimos contenidos en grasa y azúcar, (y conservantes, colorantes, edulcorantes...).
> Queda la duda de si es comida, realmente...


Well, this is not my point, I don't think it has to be word by word but as accurate as possible to the original text and without adding new concepts not present in the original text.
I think that this is not just to translate the original text but correcting or tinging it according to the translator's criterion which is not his function. Yes, maybe the original text should have said _excessive_ but just said _high_ and they are different word in English and Spanish. Taking this criterion to the limit, such a translator wouldn't be able to translate a text that is completely wrong, clumsily redacted or just poorly worded.

I guess there may be a thread about this clash of translation criteria in some other forum of this website.

Opinions please.

Saludos.


----------



## romarsan

La palabras tienen significados diferentes según el contexto en el que se usan. No he visto nunca en una etiqueta de comida "excesivo", es sencillamente anticomercial. Por lo tanto, el "eufemismo" para este concepto, en este supuesto, podría ser elevado, que lleva la connotación negativa sin variar (bajo mi punto de vista) el significado, como sí lo haría variar el uso del término "excesivo".´En cualquier caso se podría dejar "alto" y, según mi criterio, no variaría en nada el resultado del mensaje subliminal.
Un saludo


----------



## ivanovic77

Yo voto por *alta en grasas* por varias razones:

1. Es más comercial que "elevada en grasas", let alone "excesiva en grasas".
2. Es más fácil de escribir y pronunciar.
3. Tiene más resultados en Google.
4. Y encima es lo que dice el texto original.


----------



## romarsan

Si Ivanovic, es una buena opción, aunque se trate de un artículo de prensa y no de un anuncio.
Saludos


----------



## ivanovic77

romarsan said:


> Si Ivanovic, es una buena opción, aunque se trate de un artículo de prensa y no de un anuncio.
> Saludos


 
Cierto, no me había dado cuenta. De todos modos, los resultados de Google son aplastantes, y casi todos provienen de artículos sobre nutrición, no de anuncios publicitarios.


----------



## alexacohen

juandiego said:


> Well, this is not my point, I don't think it has to be word by word but as accurate as possible to the original text and without adding new concepts not present in the original text.
> I think that this is not just to translate the original text but correcting or tinging it according to the translator's criterion which is not his function. Taking this criterion to the limit, such a translator wouldn't be able to translate a text that is completely wrong, clumsily redacted or just poorly worded.
> 
> I guess there may be a thread about this clash of translation criteria in some other forum of this website.


Mi opinión es que debes adecuar una traducción a tu contexto y a tu cultura; una traducción no puede ser literal jamás. Naturalmente que un traductor pondrá siempre algo de su parte, es imposible ser completamente aséptico. No se dice "traduttore, traditore" por nada.
Pero la fidelidad absoluta al texto original acaba en "from lost to the river".
(Y sí hay un hilo: en el cultural. Mejor allí).
P.S. Un buen traductor, si de verdad es bueno, siempre corregirá un texto original mal escrito.


----------



## ivanovic77

alexacohen said:


> No se dice "traduttore, tradittore" por nada.


 
Exacto, se dice *traduttore, traditore*. Te has pasado dándole a la "t". 

Yo creo que hoy en día, lo primero que tendrían que enseñar en las facultades de traducción e interpretación es a Googlelear, googlelear y googlelear. Es una herramienta sublime, siempre y cuando se sepa usar.


----------



## alexacohen

ivanovic77 said:


> Exacto, se dice *traduttore, traditore*. Te has pasado con la letra "t".


Posiblemente, gracias. Dislexia aparte, no sé italiano. Tal vez porque no he ido a ninguna Facultad de Traducción e Interpretación, sino a las de Historia y Filología.
"Googlelear", por cierto, no existe ni en español, ni en inglés. Te has pasado dándole al "google" .


----------



## romarsan

Supongo que el espíritu del hilo hace rato que desapareció. Se trataba de aportar ideas sobre posibles traducciones de "food high in fat and sugar" para un artículo periodístico en el que se hablaba sobre los problemas que este tipo de comidas podía producir en la dieta, dirigido a los padres de alumnos de centros escolares. 
Aprendo mucho compartiendo opiniones con vosotros. Me equivoco mucho y agradezco vuestras correcciones, pero no le encuentro el sentido a tratar de quitar el valor de una opinión por una falta ortográfica o un error conceptual.
Sigamos disfrutando del intercambio intelectual sin más.
Saludos


----------



## ivanovic77

alexacohen said:


> "Googlelear", por cierto, no existe ni en español, ni en inglés. Te has pasado dándole al "google" .


 
Ya existirá, ya. Los señores de la RAE son lentos aceptando la realidad... Pero acepto la corrección; bien devuelta.


----------



## Argónida

Para mí en español "comida alta/baja en grasas" no tiene sentido. La comida no es alta ni baja. En todo caso rica en grasas, con un alto contenido de grasas, con un elevado contenido de grasas...


----------



## juandiego

Argónida said:


> Para mí en español "comida alta/baja en grasas" no tiene sentido. La comida no es alta ni baja. En todo caso rica en grasas, con un alto contenido de grasas, con un elevado contenido de grasas...



Es cierto que la expresión falla en ese sentido. _Alta_ y _baja_ deberían complementar al nombre omitido que es contenido, proporción, nivel y que son todos masculinos, por lo que debería de ser _alto_ y _bajo_. Pero como luego está _grasas_ que es femenino, el adjetivo cambia de genero para adaptarse. Supongo que este fenómeno debe tener algún nombre en gramática.

De todos modos, de este fenómeno no creo que se pueda decir que le resta sentido a la frase, ni mucho menos. Simplemente se trata de algo relacionado con la economía del lenguaje. Cuando algo está claro con tan solo una palabra hay tendencia a no usar más, algo bastante lógico, ya que el lenguaje no es un fin en si mismo sino el medio para la comunicación entre personas.


----------



## Eva Maria

ivanovic77 said:
			
		

> Yo creo que hoy en día, lo primero que tendrían que enseñar en las facultades de traducción e interpretación es a Googlelear, googlelear y googlelear. Es una herramienta sublime, siempre y cuando se sepa usar.


 
Es la primera vez que veo "goooglelear" (ese "lele" resulta algo "atartajado"); yo siempre lo he visto escrito - esté aceptado por los vetustos saurios... esto... sabios de la RAE o no - como "googlear".

Hombre, Iv, tanto como sublime... Ten en cuenta que cualquiera puede colgar un texto inexacto, falaz, mal escrito, que pasaría perfectamente por bueno a los ojos miopes de Mr. Google. No se si procedes de una facultad de traducción e interpretación, pero en cuestión de herramientas de ayuda a la traducción, más bien se decantan en enseñarte a saber localizar y moverte por los glosarios especializados, que no son moco de pavo (con perdón), más que en utilizar Babelfish o Google, para lo cual no se necesita pisar una Uni. 



			
				juandiego said:
			
		

> De todos modos, de este fenómeno no creo que se pueda decir que le resta sentido a la frase, ni mucho menos. Simplemente se trata de algo relacionado con la economía del lenguaje. Cuando algo está claro con tan solo una palabra hay tendencia a no usar más, algo bastante lógico, ya que el lenguaje no es un fin en si mismo sino el medio para la comunicación entre personas.


 
Esto de la "economía del lenguaje" me suena tan poco convincente, JD, como "traducir lo más literalmente posible". A mi parecer, se trata de intentar hacer una versión lo más natural posible de un texto vertiéndola a otro idioma según los usos de dicho idioma, siendo tan poco literal como sea necesario, y sin economizar palabras si su presencia es precisa para que el nuevo texto esté correctamente traducido.



Argónida said:


> Para mí en español "comida alta/baja en grasas" no tiene sentido. La comida no es alta ni baja. En todo caso rica en grasas, con un alto contenido de grasas, con un elevado contenido de grasas...


 
Las sugerencias de "The Voice of Reason", más conocida como "Romi" - como la llama cariñosamente nuestro apreciado Parhu -, del propio Párhuzam, de Alexa, de Polli, de Cubanboy, de Uva-Q y de Búkarus, y el modélico resumen que hace aquí mi admirada Argo, me parecen las más lógicas en cuanto a la traducción correcta de la frase original de AW, perdida por ahí arriba...

EM


----------



## ivanovic77

Eva Maria said:


> Hombre, Iv, tanto como sublime... Ten en cuenta que cualquiera puede colgar un texto inexacto, falaz, mal escrito, que pasaría perfectamente por bueno a los ojos miopes de Mr. Google. No se si procedes de una facultad de traducción e interpretación, pero en cuestión de herramientas de ayuda a la traducción, más bien se decantan en enseñarte a saber localizar y moverte por los glosarios especializados, que no son moco de pavo (con perdón), más que en utilizar Babelfish o Google, para lo cual no se necesita pisar una Uni.


 
Estoy de acuerdo, por eso digo que hay que saber usarlo. Y eso incluye saber interpretar los resultados. Está claro que un buscador no puede sustituir el diccionario, pero es una herramienta que puede ayudar mucho hoy en día, tanto a los traductores como a los estudiantes. Y aun así, sé de muchos profesionales a los que ni se les ocurre usarlo. Y no siempre son gente mayor, también hay muchos jóvenes que no saben ni que se puede entrecomillar un texto para buscar una frase exacta. Ya no hablemos del uso de comodines y de otros comandos.

Aunque no sé cómo lo hacen las universidades hoy en día y si tienen buenas aulas de informática o no.


----------

